# How do you make a bucket trap?



## goosehunter09

I was just woundering how exactly you make these bucket traps I guess I have never used them before but they sound like they work pretty good

thanks


----------



## take EM' close

I take a 2 gallon bucket....cut 2 slits about 1/2" wide on both sides straight across from eachother. Then I drill 2 hole in the bottom of the bucket which is where I put the conibear holder at...I measure it by the holder width. Then I just stick the holder in the holes...stick that in the ground....put my trap on the holder....throw some bait in....and you're done. If I knew how to post pics I would!!


----------



## goosehunter09

can you use a leghold trap for this?


----------



## take EM' close

Oh ya.....but they can wring out pretty easily and you have to check your traps every day or they will get out. I would go with a bucket trap because you don't have to check them until every 3 days.


----------



## fishunt

u asking about bucket trap.... used simple cat litter bucket which is square shape and not round and cut both small piece where u used handle by wire... it is all set... of course it works for me very well and very easy and u will have nothing to worry about lost leghold trap or chew foot off... use 220 coil body trap very easy to set it up beware making sure no house cats near by u where u set it up trap and good luck I wish I would send u picture and give u idea how is works


----------



## goosehunter09

can dogs get into these traps


----------



## fishunt

good question but never happen to me


----------



## take EM' close

Dog will usually not get in them just because any dog is smart enough to be sticking their head in a bucket.....you really don'ty have to worry anything about dogs...just cats and skunks! uke:


----------



## fishunt

:lol: :lol: :laugh: :rollin: u never know ...


----------



## adokken

A dog can get into a bucket trap if you have bait that attracts them, a small dog will go into a 220 without any problem, caught a half grown fox pup this summer in a bucket set for feral cats. If you use sweet smelling raccoon lure it may help as it will not attract dogs. Best is not to set where there is a chance to catch a dog. We do not need any more anti conibear trap laws.


----------



## cya_coyote

as far as the buckets, they stand out very bad... if you have unfriendlies
or thieves, like i have to deal with occasionally, try wooden boxes.

mine are old barn wood from barns that have fallen down. any weathered
wood will work and blend in. mine are 30" long and 9 inches square.
build the box, then measure in and cut the spring slots about 2 1/2"
deep. the springs on a 220 conibear will throw the trap out as it goes off,
so some guys will wire the trap in place, but it is not necessary.
i do wire the trap in so i can put traps in both ends. if i catch a **** in
one end, i still have a trap working, and the first end is blocked, so they
go around and hit the second trap.

just an idea for heavily hunted places... i use peanut butter mixed with honey, or ground up fig newtons a lot. no dog problems, and few cats too


----------

